# My New Audi.....



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

The TT went on Tuesday, leaving me without a car. Needed something asap. Looked around at a couple of Golf R32s, not partucaulrly tidy, none flicked my switch. Quite fancied a golf, so ordered a new 3 Door Golf GTi Mk 5 in VW Black for delivery in Jan 2005, in the mean time I need something to get me from A to B via x. So........

Here it is, an Audi A3 2.0 TDi Sport!
Full spec...

04 Audi A3 2.0 Tdi Sport
Dolphin Grey
Audi Gmbh Wortex Bodykit
17" Star 5 Spoke Alloys
Sport Supension
Pebble grey Leather/ Alcantara interior
Heated Seats
Bose 
Armrest
PDC


















































Only done 2500 miles, as new/ immaculate.

*Absolutely nicked it*, cheap as chips! Come Jan when the golf arrives, Ill sell it hopefully making a coule of quid.

Fo a diesel its actaully very good, fairly refined. From 40 to 80 its rapid, and the new A3 chassis with soprts supspension is competant, the interior is head and shoulders above anything from BMW(as most of you know I have had a fair few), all in all a good car too good to pass by at that price. These in this specification are going for Â£20k- Â£21k from Audi, I paid substantially less............You can take a few grand off that!!!!

As some of you will know we are planning to drive to Courchevel 1850 on the 9th December, will be doing about 2000 miles in two weeks, needed somethingg comfortable and economical, the Audi fits the bill perfectly........................ then come Jan!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Congratulations. Very nice indeed.

OK. Spill the beans. Where did you source this cheap as chips example?


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Lookin' good [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice, how come you got such a good deal, there's a huge market for them?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Nice one Danny 8)

Is your DIS on the way out already ??


----------

